# K&N Intake installed With Trifecta tune(pics)



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

looks nice! i'll trade ya my injen?


----------



## 2011lt1 (Dec 13, 2010)

shawn672 said:


> looks nice! i'll trade ya my injen?




depends on the data logs lol. seriously the car feel fantastic. 4th and 5th gear in sport mood pull like crazy between like 2500 rpm and 4500 rpm


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

Awesome....there's a 90% chance of my Injen going up for sale now!


----------



## 2011lt1 (Dec 13, 2010)

gman19 said:


> Awesome....there's a 90% chance of my Injen going up for sale now!




wait till i get the data logs. I know insane speed didn't need any adjustment but maybe he was just lucky. if I don't then Injen dropped the ball and K&N Did not


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

2011lt1 said:


> wait till i get the data logs. I know insane speed didn't need any adjustment but maybe he was just lucky. if I don't then Injen dropped the ball and K&N Did not


 
Let us know...I have traded PM's with Aaron and confirmed that the K&N will run quite well on the stock tune or the Trifecta. Thought I'd try the K&N on stock tune just for kicks, then maybe step to Trifecta. It took me so long to get my Cruze, my Injen sits in the garage still in the box! By the time I got the Cruze, other intakes were available, so I've been hesitant to install the Injen. I really like the looks of the K&N.


----------



## 2011lt1 (Dec 13, 2010)

gman19 said:


> Let us know...I have traded PM's with Aaron and confirmed that the K&N will run quite well on the stock tune or the Trifecta. Thought I'd try the K&N on stock tune just for kicks, then maybe step to Trifecta. It took me so long to get my Cruze, my Injen sits in the garage still in the box! By the time I got the Cruze, other intakes were available, so I've been hesitant to install the Injen. I really like the looks of the K&N.





will do!


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

gman19 said:


> Let us know...I have traded PM's with Aaron and confirmed that the K&N will run quite well on the stock tune or the Trifecta. Thought I'd try the K&N on stock tune just for kicks, then maybe step to Trifecta. It took me so long to get my Cruze, my Injen sits in the garage still in the box! By the time I got the Cruze, other intakes were available, so I've been hesitant to install the Injen. I really like the looks of the K&N.


 
don't use the injen... trust me


----------



## 2011lt1 (Dec 13, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7quaXto6psIhttp://


best i can do with out a camera mount


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

This is insane! Nothing but good was said about Injen before and now that k&n is out its turned into let's bash injen!


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

cruzeman said:


> This is insane! Nothing but good was said about Injen before and now that k&n is out its turned into let's bash injen!


that's what happens when you're promised a great product from a reputable company and then they produce absolute sh!t


----------



## 2011lt1 (Dec 13, 2010)

cruzeman said:


> This is insane! Nothing but good was said about Injen before and now that k&n is out its turned into let's bash injen!






injen is good for a stock tune. After shawn got it with the trifecta tune and data logged it if was found to be not that great with trifecta and needs some adjustments thats all


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

Vince told me once he adjusted my fuel trim that the injen is fine.


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

cruzeman said:


> Vince told me once he adjusted my fuel trim that the injen is fine.


it's fine after being adjusted, sure... but we shouldn't have to adjust for it..
they had a 10.1 something AFR on a stock tune, how in the world is that a good idea... :question:


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

All I'm saying is that a lot of people had both the injen and the tune before k&n came out and I never really head anything bad about the intake. What happened to a Cai is better then a Sri in a turbo car?


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

I like the idea that the K&N will work well with or without the tune...


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

cruzeman said:


> All I'm saying is that a lot of people had both the injen and the tune before k&n came out and I never really head anything bad about the intake. What happened to a Cai is better then a Sri in a turbo car?


cai is never better than a sri for a turbo. quicker spool, the turbo is going to super heat the intake air anyways, no sense in making at _maximum_ 10 degrees cooler...


----------



## Crewz (Jul 12, 2011)

2011lt1 said:


> So it came today. Install was really easy maybe 30 mins.
> 
> 
> The car feels awesome. The tune was a plus but this thing is what it needed. it pulls harder through the whole rpm range.. The low boost mood feels a lot more drivable. the low side in sport mood is ridiculous, like I couldn't believe the difference from just adding a intake, when everyone said there wont be any gains. If theres no gains then Im nuts.
> ...


Awesome! These are the exact mods I want to do to my Cruze. :wub: Do me a favor, please take it to a 1/4 mile track and get some numbers. I think it would answer a lot of questions around this joint.


----------



## Crewz (Jul 12, 2011)

cruzeman said:


> All I'm saying is that a lot of people had both the injen and the tune before k&n came out and I never really head anything bad about the intake. What happened to a Cai is better then a Sri in a turbo car?


A good point was made. See shawns post above. That and the SRI is less work and less of a commitment to install, IMO.


----------



## Crewz (Jul 12, 2011)

shawn672 said:


> cai is never better than a sri for a turbo. quicker spool, the turbo is going to super heat the intake air anyways, no sense in making at _maximum_ 10 degrees cooler...


:sigh:


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

im not experienced with alot of these things but i do know that when i had the injen installed as an sri the car ran like complete garbage on very hot days. I did notice a difference when i switched to cai. I think i hijacked this thread enough!! carry on guys....


----------



## Gritts (Jan 23, 2011)

Is it me or is the K&N filter element _much_ larger than the Ingen filter element? If so then the major difference in the performance of the two products could the difference in air flow restriction to the intake--K&N having more filter surface area allowing air to flow more freely.


----------



## 2011lt1 (Dec 13, 2010)

cruzeman said:


> im not experienced with alot of these things but i do know that when i had the injen installed as an sri the car ran like complete garbage on very hot days. I did notice a difference when i switched to cai. I think i hijacked this thread enough!! carry on guys....




its a turbo the car, it will run like garbage on very hot days with the stock intake. heat soak kills a turbo


----------



## 2011lt1 (Dec 13, 2010)

Gritts said:


> Is it me or is the K&N filter element _much_ larger than the Ingen filter element? If so then the major difference in the performance of the two products could the difference in air flow restriction to the intake--K&N having more filter surface area allowing air to flow more freely.



its massive, I think it must have had a 5 inch opening on the filter


----------



## GoldenRS (Nov 11, 2010)

I've been on the fence about dropping the cash for the K&N. I was wondering that if anyone has noticed any increase/decrease in fuel economy? I talked with a co-worker that has a K&N short intake on his Honda RidgeLine and felt that after 4K, the mileage increase of 20mpg went back to normal which was 18mpg average. Any opinions?

Plus since I have the NAV and don't want disconnect the negative to reset the ECU, can I pull a fuse instead?


----------



## TGreyCruze (Feb 21, 2011)

I didnt do any data logging on mine. I just sent it back and im pretty happy with the way it is. If anything i forgot to do the logging either way but then again all i have is a K&N filter. Congrats OP im glad you like it.


----------



## Kaimumma (Apr 14, 2011)

For you guys who are doing multiple posts, if you didn't know there is a link for multiple posts in the bottom right hand corner of somebody's post. It has a minus sign. Click on it for every post you want to respond to and then click on post reply at the bottom of the page on the left. 

On a side note, I'm sad I have the Injen setup right now and I'm seeing that the K&N is working out well. The larger filter alone makes me smile. Owell, I hope Vince can help me out with my setup anyways.....


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

Vince was not happy with my tune with the INJEN until we data logged. Now there is no concerns. 

It takes me ~45 minutes to do a intake swap to take it into the dealer. 

I do like the size of the filter on the K&N... I may just upgrade the filter size on the injen as well.


----------



## 2011lt1 (Dec 13, 2010)

GoldenRS said:


> I've been on the fence about dropping the cash for the K&N. I was wondering that if anyone has noticed any increase/decrease in fuel economy? I talked with a co-worker that has a K&N short intake on his Honda RidgeLine and felt that after 4K, the mileage increase of 20mpg went back to normal which was 18mpg average. Any opinions?
> 
> Plus since I have the NAV and don't want disconnect the negative to reset the ECU, can I pull a fuse instead?




I never reset my ecu on any mod I ever did. They learn the new airflow on their own. that was a thing of the past on ancient ecus. Im very please with the k&n setup.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 1, 2011)

I would like to know what K & N part number your Cold Air Intake is, they seem to have several different ones. Thanks...Marc


----------



## 2011lt1 (Dec 13, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> I would like to know what K & N part number your Cold Air Intake is, they seem to have several different ones. Thanks...Marc



theres only a SRI. you are looking at the drop in filter. i dont know off hand ill look for it


----------



## Crewz (Jul 12, 2011)

Next person that gets a K&N intake, could you take more pictures of the tubing itself? Inside, out, both ends, the plate that bolts to the motor mount, the piece where the sensor mounts etc. I would like to attempt to fabricate my own version using a K&N filter.


----------



## thevoid (Aug 1, 2011)

2011lt1 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7quaXto6psIhttp://
> 
> 
> best i can do with out a camera mount


Please, this cannot be said enough, as alot of people make this mistake...roll the windows up and turn the music off. All I hear in the video is the cars going by and your music.


----------



## Crewz (Jul 12, 2011)

2011lt1 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7quaXto6psIhttp://
> 
> 
> best i can do with out a camera mount


I missed this. Love the sound at the end.


----------



## 2011lt1 (Dec 13, 2010)

thevoid said:


> Please, this cannot be said enough, as alot of people make this mistake...roll the windows up and turn the music off. All I hear in the video is the cars going by and your music.





i turned the music off about 50 seconds into the vid, and you couldn't here anything with the windows up so whats the point? you wanna come be my camera man?


----------

